# Problem with ipfw?



## bahan (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everybody. Who can explain to me what it is?


```
Bump sched buckets to 65535 (was 0)
config_red called.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2011)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## bahan (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry.

uname -a

```
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1
```

This is I found in /var/log/messages

```
Bump sched buckets to 65535 (was 0)
config_red called.
```

I think that this error appeared when i added in 

```
sysctl.conf ip.dummynet.hash_size=65535
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2011)

To me this looks like what you configured in sysctl.conf was actually carried out, assuming that the hash_size determines the size of the 'bucket' (which is a phrase commonly used in traffic-shaping firewalls like pf and ipfw).


----------

